# Shipping Corals



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever shipped corals next day instead of overnight and had any success?


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

It depends on the area.Many shipping companies wont guarantee they can have it delivered by a certain time in some rural areas so your item may be on a truck untill 3,4,5 in the afternoon.Depending on how hot it is that day is the deciding factor in the success of it arriving healthy.I have shipped next day several times and everything made it okay but the only reason I sent it next day is because they did not offer overnight to the area I was sending.Overnight is the best if they can guarantee it but next day can be done.(Good Ice packs would help)


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't chance it. Better to try to put together a group buy with a friend or two and split shipping on overnight. If you don't know any, try to form a local club. Ours went from 8 to 55 in one year.


----------

